# Hoover Ramp Picture



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Close to the truth.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha! 100% the truth. It seems to get worse every year too. Nothing personal against kayakers but damn man. The folks that fish out of their yaks are usually cool...but the people that got their yak at dicks for $150 are the worst.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Well...I can't say I've never seen someone with a yak jamming up the dock. I have!
What I can say for sure is I've surely seen more inconsiderate, ignorant people with boats doing it. And they never got their boats at Dicks.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well at least it isn't the 6 idiots on paddle boards trying to paddle upstream through the riffle your fishing all day to pull out ..but yeah it's not a Hoover exclusive


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Dick's launching guide includes instruction on how to unload your silver Lexus suv so you can best position your yak parallel to the water and across both lanes. Also an excellent graphic showing a guy leaving the ramp area with his flip-flops, ankle tattoo, granola bar, and sippy-cup, on his way to take a last second pee.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

From what I've seen at the north end of Hoover, nearly every yak was purchased at Dick's !!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I hoped that once the ramps on the northern end of Hoover were done all the shitheads would launch there but no, they are everywhere. I had to talk to a group yeaterday when I was trying to load my boat. I was at red bank and went on the low side road to the ramp and these turds in a small Mercedes suv went on road to the top and backed down in front of me to unload 3 kayaks. I was polite, they acted like they could care less. One said, “it’s cool, we will be done in a minute”. I said, no it’s not cool, you cut me off in the line. Completely ignored me lol. If I didn’t have my kids with me they might have had a bad experience. My patience is running thin with idiots at the ramp.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Well...I can't say I've never seen someone with a yak jamming up the dock. I have!
> What I can say for sure is I've surely seen more inconsiderate, ignorant people with boats doing it. And they never got their boats at Dicks.


Been launching at Hoover for over 20 years...never seen a boat get launched sideways and block both ramps. I have seen people in sailboats and kayaks pull it off though. 

It is what it is though. I just can’t understand the recent explosion in paddle boarders and kayakers. It has to be a millennial, post it on social media because it’s “cool” thing. Saw a younger guy this weekend towing a small wooden sailboat with a Prius. My brain nearly imploded. Trendy is in fellas.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Been launching at Hoover for over 20 years...never seen a boat get launched sideways and block both ramps. I have seen people in sailboats and kayaks pull it off though.
> 
> It is what it is though. I just can’t understand the recent explosion in paddle boarders and kayakers. It has to be a millennial, post it on social media because it’s “cool” thing. Saw a younger guy this weekend towing a small wooden sailboat with a Prius. My brain nearly imploded. Trendy is in fellas.


Must be a Hoover thing. 
I've fished there a bit myself. Saw a pontoon take up both lanes of the ramp at Walnut St taking their time loading coolers, lawn chairs...everything but a microwave down at the waters edge.

Saw a real winner on a couple occasions at Hoover that has an inflatable boat that pulls his car down the ramp pops his trunk drags his inflatable boat to front of car, raises car hood, hooks his little portable air pump up to the car battery and proceeds to sloooowly inflate his boat. After boat is inflated and pushed in water, he then starts mounting his small gas mtr and loading all his fishing gear. Once he's ready, do you think he would have the courtesy to pull his boat out of the way so others could utilize the dock...NOPE! 
He leaves the nose of his boat on the concrete, pulls his car clear up to the parking lot and does not get in a hurry walking back down. And he's a fisherman that I would guess to be about 50 or so.
If he doesn't have the ramp tied up for 30-40 mins he's not there 5. And this genius doesn't care how many are waiting to put in or load. 
Last time I saw him there were several boats trying to launch as well as many waiting to pull out and he kept one lane tied up forever. Had guys cussing him out so bad I just knew there would be bloodshed.
If you fish Hoover a lot and put in at Walnut, there's a very good chance you have seen him.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey, I was fishing in Ontario last summer and a motorcycle was pulling a 10" flat bottom. I swear!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well...I can't say I've never seen someone with a yak jamming up the dock. I have



Who launches their kayak at the docks or launch ramp???!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

PapaMike said:


> Hey, I was fishing in Ontario last summer and a motorcycle was pulling a 10" flat bottom. I swear!


10" flat bottom?..damn that's small...would've liked to have seen that...did he have a 9.9 on it?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Who launches their kayak at the docks or launch ramp???!


Where else you gonna launch it??..at one of the small pull offs that are full all the time?..if you do it right, there isn't a problem doing it at the ramp or dock...I've seen waaaaay more idiots with boats screw up a ramp or dock space...and yes...I own a boat.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Must be a Hoover thing.
> I've fished there a bit myself. Saw a pontoon take up both lanes of the ramp at Walnut St taking their time loading coolers, lawn chairs...everything but a microwave down at the waters edge.
> 
> Saw a real winner on a couple occasions at Hoover that has an inflatable boat that pulls his car down the ramp pops his trunk drags his inflatable boat to front of car, raises car hood, hooks his little portable air pump up to the car battery and proceeds to sloooowly inflate his boat. After boat is inflated and pushed in water, he then starts mounting his small gas mtr and loading all his fishing gear. Once he's ready, do you think he would have the courtesy to pull his boat out of the way so others could utilize the dock...NOPE!
> ...


I've seen him.


----------



## MFall (May 5, 2017)

Twin Bridges is pretty much unusable on weekends anymore. You can put in early, but by the time you dodge them all the way back in to pull out, Yaks are all over the dock and ramps or floating just off of. Nothing against them getting on the water, but they need to extend the same courtesy expected of anyone using the ramps. They built the small carry in ramps there, but they don't use them much for some reason.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bimmer said:


> I've seen him.


Isn't he 'special'?
The first time I saw him he was in the right lane of the dock with his car nosed towards the water with the hood up, looking down from at top of the ramp, I thought he was having some kind of mechanical issue with either his car or more likely maybe using his car battery to possibly be jumping a boat battery of a boat I couldnt see that may have been behind his car. 
Including myself, there were 4-5 people in line waiting to launch and a couple boats floating waiting to pull out. 
Again, thinking this guy was having some kind of problems, I walk down to see if I could be of some assistance. When I got down there, saw what was going on, I still asked if he was having some kind of issues that I could help him with. His response was a nonchalant, " No, there's nothing wrong. Just airing my boat up."
I asked him if he realized how many people he was holding up.
His response was, "yea, this air pump doesn't fill this big boat up very fast."
I knew right then I may as well just walk off cause this guy either wasn't all there or even worse, just didn't care.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

He shall be publicly branded with the term....Ramphole.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 8, 2017)

Last night a paddle board class of about 20 people blocked the ramp for over half an hour. The leader was giving his class on the pathway to the dock and the dock was completely covered in their stupid boards. I told them gangway and interrupted their bullshit to launch/load my skiff. If anyone knows the name of The outfit running that class, I'd like to give them a friendly class on ramp etiquette.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Where else you gonna launch it??..at one of the small pull offs that are full all the time?.


Yes. Up and over the guard rail where there is no one around or pull up and dump it on the ground next to the launch out of the way and launch off to the side out of everyone's way.
I hardly ever use the ramp except early or late in the year or off hours when it's empty. 
Most of the time I'm not anywhere near a ramp as it's too far from the backwaters where I usually go to fish when in a kayak.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I kayak and use the ramps, I also know ramp etiquette. I'm never loading/unloading on a ramp, or in anyone's way. My kayaks are trailered and are to heavy to load on top of a car, thus I need a parking lot with trailer parking spaces. I've also never had a problem with anyone on a ramp...but it's coming, it always does. We all gotta pay to register, just use common sense when using ramps.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

Common sense isn't all that common...

I have a canoe, trolling motor, battery. Too heavy to lug a long way, too much gear to waste making several 50-100 yard walks. I try to use yak/canoe only access pts like the south pool west side of Alum, but have used ramps too. Is it bad etiquette to have my car at a ramp 2-3 minutes parked while I unload and pull it off to the side? Asking seriously, I don't know.

I think more signage on premise AND more clarity about boat vs. kayak/canoe launch points on the ODNR maps would begin to help. A lot of folks - inflatable boat jago aside - are new to being on the water and might not really know.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

At twin bridges I don't know why the kayaks dont use the dedicated loading spots, to steep maybe??

I unstrap the boat, plug the gas, before I pull down the ramp, seems allot of the kayaks just pull right up,THEN get their stuff together. To me just like a boat, if your not going to use the dedicated kayak launch, get as much possible together,unhooked BEFORE pulling down the ramp.

I don't use twin bridges anymore because all the small craft traffic. I still run into plenty of idiots. My biggest pet peeve is I use the courtesy docks if Im by myself, but sometimes some idiot pulls right up from the water while Im getting my truck and has the loading lane blocked for me, when I was there first.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

It doesn't bother me what a person is putting in the water at the dock as long as that person preps everything prior to pulling down to the dock. As a boat owner, I don't have any more right to a dock than anyone else. If there are dedicated kayak/canoe launches and had a yak or canoe, I would use those areas if at all possible. If for some reason my rig was not applicable to launch in that area, I would not hesitate to use the dock of my choosing. 
But same as the boat, you could bet my rig would be completely ready to be kicked in the water and pulled out of the way when I backed down to the dock.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Must be a Hoover thing.
> I've fished there a bit myself. Saw a pontoon take up both lanes of the ramp at Walnut St taking their time loading coolers, lawn chairs...everything but a microwave down at the waters edge.
> 
> Saw a real winner on a couple occasions at Hoover that has an inflatable boat that pulls his car down the ramp pops his trunk drags his inflatable boat to front of car, raises car hood, hooks his little portable air pump up to the car battery and proceeds to sloooowly inflate his boat. After boat is inflated and pushed in water, he then starts mounting his small gas mtr and loading all his fishing gear. Once he's ready, do you think he would have the courtesy to pull his boat out of the way so others could utilize the dock...NOPE!
> ...












"Hmmmmmmmmmmm… I wonder..."


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^^^
That would work!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

AKlo said:


> Common sense isn't all that common...
> 
> I have a canoe, trolling motor, battery. Too heavy to lug a long way, too much gear to waste making several 50-100 yard walks. I try to use yak/canoe only access pts like the south pool west side of Alum, but have used ramps too. Is it bad etiquette to have my car at a ramp 2-3 minutes parked while I unload and pull it off to the side? Asking seriously, I don't know.
> 
> I think more signage on premise AND more clarity about boat vs. kayak/canoe launch points on the ODNR maps would begin to help. A lot of folks - inflatable boat jago aside - are new to being on the water and might not really know.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> But same as the boat, you could bet my rig would be completely ready to be kicked in the water and pulled out of the way when I backed down to the dock.


best advice yet for canoe, kayak, boat, pontoon.....applies to every watercraft and ramp area.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Definitely not hating on anyone that wants to be on the water. Just don’t be a turd about it. If you’re in a kayak, pull up to the ramp, unload your stuff off to the side or put it in on the outside of the ramp so trailers boats can still launch.

Sone sailboaters are pretty bad too. They want to launch their craft and then tie up one side of the dock while they spend 30 minutes prepping everything. They have a boat prep area for a reason.

I’ve said something to a few guys in regular boats that back down the ramp and then prep their boat. I’m not an ass about it but I get blown off with a wtf ever attitude. It’s common courtesy. Nothing complicated, just don’t be an oblivious moron.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've put a canoe on Hoover exactly 4 times and none was with the use a boat ramp. That's for boats. Seriously folks!! Especially now with the small paddle craft launch sites. 

People are crazy!!


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't care if you're in a kayak, canoe, or a boat...just use common courtesy. We all have to pay the same to license so nobody is more important than someone else, no matter what the size of your boat. If I'm unloading my kayak at a ramp I'm making damn sure to be completely unloaded and out of the way of anyone else wanting to load or unload within a few minutes. If you can't find the patience to wait 3 minutes because your boat is bigger than mine then you have bigger issues.


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

That's it.....I'm timing myself next time. I bet I'm in the 3 minute range to be off to the side, but hard to say.


----------

